# Best Graphics Card DDR3 or DDR5?



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2013)

I am recently upgraded the system ....

Configuration is...
AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor   
ASUS M5A97 Motherboard
Corsair DDR3 8GB RAM PC3-12800J (800 MHz)
Cool Master 750W SMPS
Seagate 500GB Hard disk
windows 7 sp1 32bit

what is difference between DDR3 and  DDR5?

I like to buy new Graphics card for games, my budget is 7000 to 10,000.


----------



## pramudit (Dec 18, 2013)

Get a amd 7790, preferably by asus or sapphire.


----------



## maheshn (Dec 18, 2013)

shreeux said:


> I am recently upgraded the system ....
> 
> Configuration is...
> AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor
> ...



DDR5 is *much* faster than DDR3, if you have an option at all go for DDR5. Simply put a 1GB DDR5 graphics card will happily outperform a 2GB DDR3 card... (and that's not all of it either)

Hope this helps you in your purchase...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

> have you already purchased those components, if not, those are not at all good parts. Start a new thread here for optimum suggestion of complete rig: PC Components / Configurations

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html


----------



## Vish2a9l (Dec 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > have you already purchased those components, if not, those are not at all good parts. Start a new thread here for optimum suggestion of complete rig: PC Components / Configurations
> 
> > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html





Except for the ram, I think it's. decent enough config. Aye?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

Vish2a9l said:


> Except for the ram, I think it's. decent enough config. Aye?



Kingston hyperX blu is a much better option. It's much cheaper than Vengeance and offers same performance and overclockability.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 19, 2013)

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card = 7300/-
and
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 HDMI OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card = 8850/-

why the price was difference?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 19, 2013)

2nd one is slightly oc one by +50mhz speed,though not worthwile.  get the normal one @7.3k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 19, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Corsair DDR3* 8GB RAM* PC3-12800J (800 MHz)
> windows 7 sp1* 32bit*



32 bit os and 8 gb ram?
get a 64 bit.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card = 7300/-
> and
> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 HDMI OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card = 8850/-
> 
> why the price was difference?



@OP; I am repeating this one last time: *your decided config is NOT AT ALL good. If you haven;'t purchased the PC, start a new thread for suggestion or move this thread.*

> that PSU is most probably is CM extreme or thunder which are crap.
> you do not need a 700 W PSU. Waste of money.
> that RAM has a much better and cheaper substitute.
> 32 bit OS cannot use more than 3.5 GB of RAM.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2013)

DDR5 is better than DDR3
u need 64bit OS to consume 8GB RAM
buy the OC Card if u are enthusiasts


----------



## shreeux (Dec 19, 2013)

I have to change 64bit OS A.S.A.P,

now days pc games works in 64bit OS only,

In DDR5 which one is best also in future.....7750,7770 or 7790 the price was little bit different


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2013)

shreeux said:


> In DDR5 which one is best also in future.....7750,7770 or 7790 the price was little bit different


the more the series no the better
so 7790 > 7770 > 7750


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

shreeux said:


> I have to change 64bit OS A.S.A.P,
> 
> now days pc games works in 64bit OS only,
> 
> In DDR5 which one is best also in future.....7750,7770 or 7790 the price was little bit different



Not just that, FX 6100 is bulldozer. Piledriver is already out form such a long time. FX 6300 is much much better than FX 6100. About PSU, CM is not good. Seasonic S12II 520 W is much better PSU.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> buy the OC Card if u are enthusiasts


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2013)

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card vs Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com

I dont understand what is the difference same model price was huge difference....specification also mostly same..?


----------



## Akira (Dec 21, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card vs Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com
> 
> I dont understand what is the difference same model price was huge difference....specification also mostly same..?



Mate, look at the increased memory and faster core clocks(4500-5000 MHz). The size is smaller too, which means more compact and likely a better cooling system. At the most, 5-10% of increase in performance. Worth it? Hell no. You might not even notice the difference, unless you are a hardcore gamer. Which, looking at the rest of your specs, I can tell you are not. And if you really can go for the 10k piece, this is a much better option(ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com).
You wont run games on 60fps with Ultra, but they will still run smoothly and comfortably.

And seriously, don't buy that PSU or get a 32-bit Windows. Hell, pirate it if you really have to. Only 64 bit will give you the most out of your RAM.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 21, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card vs Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com
> 
> I dont understand what is the difference same model price was huge difference....specification also mostly same..?



The more expensive one is factory overclocked to 1100 MHz whereas other one comes at base clock of 1000 MHz. This is not a big difference as you can yourself increase the clock speed too with the bundled software. Get the cheaper one.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Akira said:


> Mate, look at the increased memory and faster core clocks(4500-5000 MHz). The size is smaller too, which means more compact and likely a better cooling system. At the most, 5-10% of increase in performance. Worth it? Hell no. You might not even notice the difference, unless you are a hardcore gamer. Which, looking at the rest of your specs, I can tell you are not. And if you really can go for the 10k piece, this is a much better option(ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com).
> You wont run games on 60fps with Ultra, but they will still run smoothly and comfortably.
> 
> And seriously, don't buy that PSU or get a 32-bit Windows. Hell, pirate it if you really have to. Only 64 bit will give you the most out of your RAM.



what??? gtx 650 over 7770(available at 8k most places)?? 650 ti /7790 should be the choices after 7770. 7790 is even available at 9.8k.

*Don't talk about piracy here....*


----------



## Akira (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> what??? gtx 650 over 7770(available at 8k most places)?? 650 ti /7790 should be the choices after 7770. 7790 is even available at 9.8k.




GTX 650 amp! is almost equal to 7790, slightly noisier and requires more power. But considering Next-Gen, it has insane overclocking abilities, notching up performance by almost 10-15%. In a year or two, 650amp will be better purchase. Also, since is more than an year old, you should look at local retailers for better deals rather than buying online.



rijinpk1 said:


> *Don't talk about piracy here....*



Sorry,  but I would hate to see a guy not use his system at full potential just because he didn't know about 32-bit limits...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

> GTX 650 amp! is almost equal to 7790, slightly noisier and requires more power. But considering Next-Gen, it has insane overclocking abilities, notching up performance by almost 10-15%. In a year or two, 650amp will be better purchase. Also, since is more than an year old, you should look at local retailers for better deals rather than buying online.






It is gtx 650 Ti AMP > hd 7790 , not 650 amp

Gtx 650ti boost/Hd 7850 > Gtx 650ti AMP > Hd 7790/gtx 650ti > Hd 7770 > gtx 650 amp


----------



## Akira (Dec 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It is gtx 650 Ti AMP > hd 7790 , not 650 amp
> 
> Gtx 650ti boost/Hd 7850 > Gtx 650ti AMP > Hd 7790/gtx 650ti > Hd 7770 > gtx 650 amp



7790 2gb GDDR5 is a better buy sure. But isn't it more expensive?

And to OP, more importantly, do get 2gb GDDR5, not just 1. It will last atleast 2-3 more years, with games sucking up more and more memory.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2013)

I am using...
AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor 
ASUS M5A97 Motherboard /Chipset (AMD 970, AMD SB950)

that's why i prefer ATI/AMD Graphics cards.....to avoid GEFORCE GTX ...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2013)

shreeux said:


> I am using...
> AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor
> ASUS M5A97 Motherboard /Chipset (AMD 970, AMD SB950)
> 
> that's why i prefer ATI/AMD Graphics cards.....to avoid GEFORCE GTX ...



That's just non-sense. There is ABSOLUTELY no problem is usning nvidia cards with AMD processors


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Akira said:


> GTX 650 amp! is almost equal to 7790, slightly noisier and requires more power. But considering Next-Gen, it has insane overclocking abilities, notching up performance by almost 10-15%. In a year or two, 650amp will be better purchase. Also, since is more than an year old, you should look at local retailers for better deals rather than buying online.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,  but I would hate to see a guy not use his system at full potential just because he didn't know about 32-bit limits...



indicating the mistake to op that 32 bit os is not the way to go for 8gb is a good thing. but encouraging to pirate os is not allowed here.
650 amp is not equal to 7790



Akira said:


> 7790 2gb GDDR5 is a better buy sure. But isn't it more expensive?
> 
> And to OP, more importantly, do get 2gb GDDR5, not just 1. It will last atleast 2-3 more years, with games sucking up more and more memory.



there is no ponit in getting a 650 2gb amp for 12k while even 7790 at 9.8k will beat it out of the box. for 12k ,there is no absolute competition for 650 ti boost. dont fall for the gimmic of 2gb, it is the graphic processor which is more important. there are some 4gb gpus available like gt 640 4gb, do you think it is faster than 7770 or provie better gaming performance??



shreeux said:


> I am using...
> AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor
> ASUS M5A97 Motherboard /Chipset (AMD 970, AMD SB950)
> 
> that's why i prefer ATI/AMD Graphics cards.....to avoid GEFORCE GTX ...



get the best within your budget. both will do just fine.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2013)

what is SLI AND CROSSFIRE?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

shreeux said:


> what is SLI AND CROSSFIRE?



Read this = SLI / CrossFire FAQs - Graphics Cards - Graphics & Displays


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 23, 2013)

@OP: go for HD7790. best bet for your budget. 

and that PSU, Cooler Master?? or cool master?? if its cool master, change it asap to a better one.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2013)

why?
I think i got better one already bought this...Cooler Master GX 750 Watts PSU


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

shreeux said:


> why?
> I think i got better one already bought this...Cooler Master GX 750 Watts PSU



your psu is good one.you can add any gpu you want


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 23, 2013)

shreeux said:


> why?
> I think i got better one already bought this...Cooler Master GX 750 Watts PSU



yeah.. thats okay.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2013)

I like to add one more graphics card in future..with same model..within a year...and then two graphics cards are identical and connected by a "bridge,".

I seen in card there is no bridge....How to buy with bridge connected card...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

shreeux said:


> I like to add one more graphics card in future..with same model..within a year...and then two graphics cards are identical and connected by a "bridge,".
> 
> I seen in card there is no bridge....How to buy with bridge connected card...



your board support only crossfire that too at x16/x4 speed which will be a bottleneck(atleast 10% penalty). you better buy a single powerful gpu.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

Better buy a single gpu


----------



## Akira (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> dont fall for the gimmic of 2gb, it is the graphic processor which is more important. there are some 4gb gpus available like gt 640 4gb, do you think it is faster than 7770 or provie better gaming performance??



This. While I agree 2Gb of VRAM was not required an year or two ago, it is now required for AA levels(tesallation) and higher resolution(1080p). Next gen games won't last long on your 1 GB GPU, unless you go higher and buy a better model(like HD7850 or 7870 or R7/R9 series). 2 GB of VRAM is not a gimmick, not anymore at least. PS4 HAS 8 GB OF VRAM . 
It's obvious that newer games are going to use even more of vram. That being said, no need in going higher than 2gb. Also, don't spend too high just to get that extra 1gb. If you take that path, buy a better model instead.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Akira said:


> This.* While I agree 2Gb of VRAM was not required an year or two ago*, it is now required for AA levels(tesallation) and higher resolution(1080p). Next gen games won't last long on your 1 GB GPU, unless you go higher and buy a better model(like HD7850 or 7870 or R7/R9 series).* 2 GB of VRAM is not a gimmick,* not anymore at least. PS4 HAS 8 GB OF VRAM .
> It's obvious that newer games are going to use even more of vram. That being said, no need in going higher than 2gb. Also, don't spend too high just to get that extra 1gb. If you take that path, buy a better model instead.



no..no......it is not like that. higher memory(vram) makes sense only with capable gpus and is a marketing gimmic for low end gpus. games uses higher amount of vram and needs a powerful graphic processor too. nowadays games uses more than 2gb vram in 1080p itself. 2gb is more future proof but a waste for lower end cards for the money spend.


----------



## Akira (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, Ok, I ain't gonna argue. But i still think it's better to get 2gb at this point, just to future-proof. Games like Crysis 3 and BF3 already need more than 1 gb at high setting.

To OP, just don't spend more to get 2gb. Lower end cards can still run new games at very-low/low/medium settings.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Akira said:


> Well, Ok, I ain't gonna argue. But i still think it's better to get 2gb at this point, just to future-proof. Games like Crysis 3 and BF3 already need more than 1 gb at high setting.
> 
> To OP, just don't spend more to get 2gb. Lower end cards can still run new games at very-low/low/medium settings.



i am not against getting 2gb. but there is simply no point in getting gtx 650 2gb over hd 7770 1gb.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2013)

My friend was sale graphics card for ....
ATI Radeon 5750 1 GB DDR5 for Rs.2000/-
it is ok...please suggest me...

check this for compare,,,

*goo.gl/GRB8Jf


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Donot use hwcompare


*tpucdn.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7750_iCooler/images/perfrel_1024.gif


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok, I understand your image...

But confused..why they are manufactured like this...*HD7750=100%* AND then *HD5970=199%*

But there is no future products...according to your image *OLD is GOLD*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Ok, I understand your image...
> 
> But confused..why they are manufactured like this...*HD7750=100%* AND then *HD5970=199%*
> 
> But there is no future products...according to your image *OLD is GOLD*



it implies 5970 is twice as faster as 7750 at that resolution


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2013)

obviously the 5970 is faster than a 7750. 

its not the generation of 5xxx vs 7xxx, its pure transistor at play. 4.3 billion for the 5970 whereas the 7750 has a mere 1.5 billion. 

so even though 7750 has a better architecture, the 5970 will beat it at processing power.

its not wise to compare them. anyway, @shreeaux, thats a bad point of presentation, that image. 
and dont get the 5750. thats an old fart of a gpu and can go kaput at anytime. better invest ~8-10K in a 7770/7790. you will get better, architecture, lower power consumption, and more importantly, 3 years of warranty. 

cheers!


----------



## shreeux (Dec 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> obviously the 5970 is faster than a 7750.
> 
> its not the generation of 5xxx vs 7xxx, its pure transistor at play. 4.3 billion for the 5970 whereas the 7750 has a mere 1.5 billion.
> 
> cheers!



Ok, I understand your value points...thank you..


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2013)

^ read this thread to clear your basics first - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2013)

ico said:


> ^ read this thread to clear your basics first - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*



On this thread you forget about SLI and CrossFire or bridge connections...for update two graphics card...
1.Why this connection required..
2. Explain what purpose..

it useful for everybody...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

shreeux said:


> On this thread you forget about SLI and CrossFire or bridge connections...for update two graphics card...
> 1.Why this connection required..
> 2. Explain what purpose..
> 
> it useful for everybody...



Read here - SLI / CrossFire FAQs - Graphics Cards - Graphics & Displays


----------



## shreeux (Dec 30, 2013)

I checked this online....but unknown company for me.....please suggest...

*goo.gl/9Ja96a

also this one...

*goo.gl/nx3avT


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

Get sapphire hd 7750 from local store @7k


----------



## shreeux (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, Finally purchased *PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6950 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card* from direct distributor *Rs.12,000/-*


PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6950 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - PowerColor: Flipkart.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

you should had got gtx 650ti boost at same price , anyways congrats


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Yes, Finally purchased *PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6950 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card* from direct distributor *Rs.12,000/-*
> 
> 
> PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6950 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - PowerColor: Flipkart.com



Any particular reason for getting that card?


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2013)

hehe, I'd say HD 6950 is a great choice if you're using Linux. 

The only reason I've not replaced mine.

Otherwise HD 7850 or GTX 650 Ti were the way to go as they are newer cards.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Any particular reason for getting that card?



Yes,online and retail price was above 16,000/-, so i enquiry that product in flipkart, about service centre for warranty ..they give the hyderabad address...after contact they give the local distributor...they sold very cheap price....compare and bought...


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

DDR5 faster than DDR3


----------

